# 2 bedroom Oceanfront unit Kauai Beach Villas ebay



## cdn_traveler (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm surprised that Tombo hasn't posted this yet! 

Just wanted to post this in case anyone was looking for one.   There is currently a 2 bedroom oceanfront unit listed on Ebay for sale.  I don't think oceanfront 2 bedroom units come up too often.  Looks like all closing costs are included as well, so it should be a good deal.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Pahio-K...00600735261?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2eb4bc4e1d


Hope a lucky Tugger wins this one.


----------



## ampaholic (Apr 24, 2011)

Redweek.com has 9 listed from $1 to $1000, granted most are EOY.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 24, 2011)

ampaholic said:


> Redweek.com has 9 listed from $1 to $1000, granted most are EOY.



None of the nine units on Redweek are described as oceanfront.  At this particular resort, there is an enormous variation in views -- and the oceanfront views are spectacular.  It is potentially a good deal for someone, although the 2011 use and responsibility for 2011 MF's are a negative this late in the year.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

That looks like a GREAT unit. The view should be GREAT - not as panoramic as Denise's view from her corner unit, but great. Wish my husband had more vacation time.

elaine


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 24, 2011)

I trust it's a typo, but the ad says final bid price plus 2011 mf, which are then reported as $11,185.00!  
:hysterical:


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 24, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> I trust it's a typo, but the ad says final bid price plus 2011 mf, which are then reported as $11,185.00!
> :hysterical:



It's a typo.  $1185 is what current MFs are for a 2br at KBV.

The great thing about the 2br units at KBV is the unit goes all the way through the building.  The bedrooms are on the side away from the view, but the living room area is on the oceanfront side.  Open the doors and windows, and there is awesome flow through ocean breezes.

Reserved units at KBV float - so the owner of this unit won't necessarily stay in that specific unit.  The advantage is that if you want a view from a higher floor, you can usually request it.  If you own oceanview, you'll always get an oceanview.  There are a number of 2br oceanview units to pick from, and they're all good.

I'm tempted to bid on this one myself, and I already own there!

Dave


----------



## BevL (Apr 24, 2011)

A question for owners:  Is there any possibility of, if you own an EOY, you can internally "bank" your week with the resort and take one two week holiday there every second year?

It's tempting.  We've pretty much decided Hawaii will be our big trip - the weather is pretty well guaranteed and the flight is easier than to Florida.

Haven't been to Kauai and my husband would kill me buying units with MF like that.  Once we get there in January I'll have to start working on him.  "Our unit is nice but wouldn't it be nice to be in one of those right up front?"  Hmm, the cogs are turning.

Bev


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 24, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> It's a typo.  $1185 is what current MFs are for a 2br at KBV.
> 
> The great thing about the 2br units at KBV is the unit goes all the way through the building.  The bedrooms are on the side away from the view, but the living room area is on the oceanfront side.  Open the doors and windows, and there is awesome flow through ocean breezes.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I really figured that....provided there's not 10 years of back fees owed... 

It caught my attention, also, as we've stayed there and the view would be worth far more than the mfs each year.  Hmmmm.....now what step of the 12 step program to help TS addicts would it violate if I did make the plunge??


----------



## eal (Apr 24, 2011)

22 bids - the price is up to $12.12, it looks like e***e and o***o are going to duke it out.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Apr 24, 2011)

We own an EOY deed and we finally get to go back next February.   We've been slooooowly counting down the days.  I will never forget the first time we walked into our deeded unit, pulled apart the blinds and laid eyes on the magnificent view.  It was just AWESOME!   Surprisingly, DH has been encouraging me to bid on this, but I have been the one saying "NO".  
Usually its the other way around.  :rofl:

Bev, I don't think there is an internal banking system outside of RCI. But if you win, you can add us to the list of people that wouldn't mind "borrowing" your timeshare when you're not using it.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2011)

BevL said:


> A question for owners:  Is there any possibility of, if you own an EOY, you can internally "bank" your week with the resort and take one two week holiday there every second year?



Wouldn't that give you one 2-week vacation every 4 years?

There really isn't a way to do that anyway - this is a Wyndham timeshare now (they bought out Pahio) and you'd have to convert to Wyndham points and make a points reservation, which would cost a lot of $$$ and would not guarantee that you could get 2 weeks in the same ocean front unit.  That's why we bought two weeks there.  

Instead, consider buying two every-other-year, ocean front, deeds for the same year.


----------



## BevL (Apr 24, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Wouldn't that give you one 2-week vacation every 4 years?



Yes, you're right.  I wasn't thinking at all on that one.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 24, 2011)

good evening

Bev...
this is no time for posting...

the Canucks are on as we speak!!!!

go bolts!!!!


----------



## tombo (Apr 24, 2011)

cdn_traveler said:


> I'm surprised that Tombo hasn't posted this yet!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Pahio-K...00600735261?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2eb4bc4e1d
> ...



Sorry, I missed this one. I have been trying to stay away from e-bay so that I don't get tempted into buying anything anywhere. 

If I was going to buy another Kauai week, a 2 bed ocean front at Kauai beach Villas is the best week to own on the whole Island IMO. I owned a 2 bed ocean front in the past. That view is unbeatable. From the den, the kitchen, the dining area, and of course from the Lanai all you see is ocean. I promised my wife I wouldn't buy another Hawaii week, but if I hadn't promised I might be trying to outbid somebody on this one.


----------



## equitax (Apr 24, 2011)

*I Don't Know Wyndham...*

I am only familiar with Marriott System right now, but I got to tell you tempted at this, can anyone comment on tradeability?




DeniseM said:


> Wouldn't that give you one 2-week vacation every 4 years?
> 
> There really isn't a way to do that anyway - this is a Wyndham timeshare now (they bought out Pahio) and you'd have to convert to Wyndham points and make a points reservation, which would cost a lot of $$$ and would not guarantee that you could get 2 weeks in the same ocean front unit.  That's why we bought two weeks there.
> 
> Instead, consider buying two every-other-year, ocean front, deeds for the same year.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2011)

Are you asking if Kauai Beach Villas is a good trader?  I don't really know, but there is lots of availability for it on Hawaii TS Exchange, and I think the MF is too much for a cost effective trader.  

What makes this resort special is the ocean front view, and I don't know any way to guarantee that you will get that, unless you buy an ocean front deed.  If you don't get an OF unit - it's just another nice resort - but nothing special.

Although it's possible to trade into an OF unit through RCI or Wyndham, I don't know how easy it is.  There are *very few ocean front units, and since this resort was not originally part of Wyndham, most owners haven't converted to Wyndham points.

*There are only 8 one bdm., and 12 two bdm., OF units.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Apr 24, 2011)

DeniseM, where are the pics of your unit?  I know I have seen them and wanted to show my DH.  That may be what is needed to make him say bid!


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 25, 2011)

And maybe the unit # layout you shared before, Denise?  Sorry, did a search and couldn't locate.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2011)

Here you go:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76993&highlight=kauai+beach+villas+pictures

Check your private messages for more info.


----------



## tombo (Apr 25, 2011)

I had to look at the pictures again. What great memories.

By the way for those looking at the pictures who have never been here, the beach is NEVER crowded. You can take a picture with few or no people in it almost any day. How many ocean front resorts in hawaii have beaches that are not crowded? 

When you look at Denise's picture with the stream and mountain in the distance, that stretch of beach heading towards the mountains is several miles long with no buildings, condos, or businesses of any kind. Once you cross the stream you can walk until you are tired. This beach runs in front of a golf course , so it will hopefully always be undeveloped and uncrowded. We have walked that beach numerous times when we did not see another person after we crossed the stream.

 For a romantic start to your day take that walk early in the morning as the sun is coming up holding hands. When you get back to your room to enjoy breakfast on your lanai, it is a great feeling to look at the beach you just strolled. It is also a fact that you have just experienced a more peacefull, secluded beach walk than most Kauai visitors will have during their entire week, and you can easily do it every day without cranking the rental car.

Kaui Beach Villas is not the plushest resort on Kaui. It doesn't have a lot of amenities. It definetelly does not have the best pool. However the views from the oceanfront units and the  uncrowded beaches beat the heck out of any mega resort with it's hordes of people and crowded beaches IMO.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice description, Tombo!  

One more point about the pool:  KBV has a very basic pool, but you can use the hotel pools for free (on the same property) and they are some of the nicest pools on Kauai.


----------



## slabeaume (Apr 27, 2011)

I want to bid on this sooooo badly---but we already have too many timeshare weeks per year!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 27, 2011)

slabeaume said:


> I want to bid on this sooooo badly---but we already have too many timeshare weeks per year!



I think many here, including myself, share your feeling.


----------



## ampaholic (Apr 29, 2011)

slabeaume said:


> I want to bid on this sooooo badly---but we already have too many timeshare weeks per year!



Isn't this the "official" TUGGER's lament? :rofl:


----------



## bryanphunter (Apr 29, 2011)

*I got the oceanfront at KBV*

Well.... a tug member won.  I bid $1000 and got it for $924.45 plus the 2011 MF's

What do you all think about the price?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 29, 2011)

bryanphunter said:


> Well.... a tug member won.  I bid $1000 and got it for $924.45 plus the 2011 MF's
> 
> What do you all think about the price?



The purchase price is almost irrelevant -- the real cost is the yearly MF.

That said, you did very well.  For the $1,100/year MF (plus a small amount against the purchase price), you get an oceanfront week in Paradise.


----------



## eal (Apr 29, 2011)

Good for you!  I wish you many many happy vacations on Kauai.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Apr 30, 2011)

bryanphunter said:


> Well.... a tug member won.  I bid $1000 and got it for $924.45 plus the 2011 MF's
> 
> What do you all think about the price?



Congrats, I bid on it too.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations, Bryan! Welcome to the club!  Secret handshakes to follow...   

Factor the price into your first vacation there, then it's just MFs after that. (The hotel next door rents studio hotel rooms for over $300 per night.)  The price you paid was good, considering what you'll be getting.  And I promise, the first time you step out the door to walk on that amazing beach, you'll understand why KBV is a treasure to own.  I can't wait to get back there for my next vacation.

Dave


----------



## tombo (Apr 30, 2011)

bryanphunter said:


> Well.... a tug member won.  I bid $1000 and got it for $924.45 plus the 2011 MF's
> 
> What do you all think about the price?



If it wasn't for the miserably long flights from the east coast to Hawaii I would have outbid you. If I was retired and could go to Kauai /Hawaii for 2 weeks at a time making the long flights and jet lag more tolerable, I would have outbid you. I almost outbid you anyway lol.

I have spent a week in Oahu at the Hilton Hawaian Village ocean front on Waiikiki beach. I have spent a week on Maui ocean front at the Westin Maui. I have spent a week ocean front in a 2 bed 2 bath unit at Kauai Beach Villas. I would rather spend a week ocean front in a 2 bed 2 bath Kauai Beach Villas unit than anywhere in Hawaii that I have ever stayed. After you stay there once you will realize what a bargain you just got.

Congratulations.


----------



## bryanphunter (Apr 30, 2011)

Tombo,

Thanks for making me feel even better about my purchase!  I've been looking for OF for awhile here.  Most of what I had seen the past year were Buildings A-E and they sold for under $100.

I stayed at WPOVR in late February and enjoyed my stay.  I got a high floor in (Building 6?) next to the plunge pool, but still had just a small view of the ocean.  I will enjoy seeing an unobstructed view 100% of the time.

Did you rent or exchange into KBV when you stayed in the 2BR BA?


----------



## california-bighorn (Apr 30, 2011)

tombo said:


> I have spent a week in Oahu at the Hilton Hawaian Village ocean front on Waiikiki beach. I have spent a week on Maui ocean front at the Westin Maui. I have spent a week ocean front in a 2 bed 2 bath unit at Kauai Beach Villas. I would rather spend a week ocean front in a 2 bed 2 bath Kauai Beach Villas unit than anywhere in Hawaii that I have ever stayed. After you stay there once you will realize what a bargain you just got.
> 
> Congratulations.



We pretty much feel that way when we stay at our KBV 2bed/2 bath even if we are not "oceanfront".  We have no problem just walking to the beach and plopping ourselves down and watching the ocean with our toes in the water.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is a tip:  Owners can put in their reservation request at 16 mos. out, so ask the seller to make a reservation for you now.  Check your PM's for more info.


----------



## jacknsara (Apr 30, 2011)

*info to help make reservation @ KBV*

Aloha Bryan (?)
I posted some info useful for composing reservation requests at
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143284
Jack


----------



## bryanphunter (Apr 30, 2011)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha Bryan (?)
> I posted some info useful for composing reservation requests at
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143284
> Jack



Thanks for the thread.   I just got back from our annual Hawaii 2 week vacation (Oahu / Kauai) in February 2011.  I will not make it back before the end of 2011.

I already have a week booked at WKORV for January 2012.  If I am unable to get a OF at KBV for the week before or after, I'll probably wait until 2013 to use my KBV for the first time.  I'm losing precious time during the closing process.  I could see having the previous owner reserve 2011 for me, but unsure if I could get a 2012 reserved from the previous owner.  We'll see?

Looks like I might be renting this out twice before I even get to enjoy it!

Bryan


----------



## jacknsara (Apr 30, 2011)

bryanphunter said:


> ... I already have a week booked at WKORV for January 2012.  If I am unable to get a OF at KBV for the week before or after, I'll probably wait until 2013 to use my KBV for the first time.  I'm losing precious time during the closing process.  I could see having the previous owner reserve 2011 for me, but unsure if I could get a 2012 reserved from the previous owner.  ... Bryan


Aloha Bryan,
A lot depends on the check in day of week that you need, but I'll assume that it is feasible.  My guess is you might have a chance for early January 2012.  I would be surprised if there are any unreserved OF for late January through February.
It seems to me that it is almost no extra work to get the current owner to forward two separate emails composed with clearly distinguishable subject lines (e.g. 2011 KBV reserv req vs 2010 KBV reserv req) as opposed to one email.  
However, if I had to choose one, it would be for next January.  My guess is the only availability for 2011 will be slack weeks that will be hard to rent out.
BTW - if we didn't already own 4 weeks on Kauai (I am fortunate to have 4 weeks vacation per year) the ending bid would have been higher.  
Jack


----------



## Rmelnyk (Apr 30, 2011)

I am going to a 2 BR KBV next April, but need adownstairs unit because of brother-in- law cannot do steps.  How soon can I get a hold of KBV for that reqest?
Thanks
Roman


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2011)

You received a response to that question here - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1102248#post1102248


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 1, 2011)

bryanphunter said:


> Thanks for the thread.   I just got back from our annual Hawaii 2 week vacation (Oahu / Kauai) in February 2011.  I will not make it back before the end of 2011.
> 
> I already have a week booked at WKORV for January 2012.  If I am unable to get a OF at KBV for the week before or after, I'll probably wait until 2013 to use my KBV for the first time.  I'm losing precious time during the closing process.  I could see having the previous owner reserve 2011 for me, but unsure if I could get a 2012 reserved from the previous owner.  We'll see?
> 
> ...



When I hear 2BDRM OF Hawaii I'm always interested and was seriously thinking of bidding on this but what stopped me is I couldn't find a rental market for KBV. 

Until we retire in probably 10 years we need to be able to rent anything that we can't use and I've seen some really great deals like this one but couldn't consider because I was worried about my ability to rent out to someone. 

This is the Kauai Beach Villas right? There are only two Redweek listing. Am I looking under the wrong TSs?  I expected to see some rentals on Redweek to get a sense of rental value but couldn't. It would be nice to own as nice as it sounds but if I couldn't rent it wouldn't work for us.

Has anyone successfully rented a 2BDRM KBV? Through what medium?


----------



## cdn_traveler (May 1, 2011)

*Congrats!*



bryanphunter said:


> Well.... a tug member won.  I bid $1000 and got it for $924.45 plus the 2011 MF's
> 
> What do you all think about the price?



Way to go Bryan!   

If DH had been allowed to bid, he would most definitely have outbid you. :rofl: 
Let us know if you ever need someone to look after your unit in even years, we would love an extra week in an oceanfront unit.


----------



## bryanphunter (May 1, 2011)

cdn_traveler said:


> Way to go Bryan!
> 
> If DH had been allowed to bid, he would most definitely have outbid you. :rofl:
> Let us know if you ever need someone to look after your unit in even years, we would love an extra week in an oceanfront unit.



Well I still have kids living at home (7th - 12th grade), so I do not plan on using it every year.  I will need to try to rent first and exchange second probably every other year until the last child is off to college.

If I remember reading previous posts closing will probably take a couple of months.   So, I'll have about 6 months to try and rent it.  I'll start on Tug posting in the rental section and go from there.


----------



## DaveNV (May 3, 2011)

*Here we go again!*

Here's another one, just listed:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Kauai-B...20694087716?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4aaadb7024

It's deeded as F-11, but it's also Oceanview.  When you reserve your week, you can request a unit in G or H building.  Happy bidding!

Dave


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 3, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Here's another one, just listed:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Kauai-B...20694087716?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4aaadb7024
> 
> It's deeded as F-11, but it's also Oceanview.  When you reserve your week, you can request a unit in G or H building.  Happy bidding!
> 
> Dave



Now why do they go and do that?  Now I have to talk myself out of bidding!!:hysterical:


----------



## bryanphunter (May 4, 2011)

Well I paid my $2100 via Paypal tonight.  Filling out the closing paperwork... Do I pay for title insurance? It's another $550.


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 5, 2011)

bryanphunter said:


> Well I paid my $2100 via Paypal tonight.  Filling out the closing paperwork... Do I pay for title insurance? It's another $550.



This is a decision based on probabilities.  Do you believe that there is a greater than 26% probability (i.e. $550/$2100) that the seller will not convey good title?  If you do, you should spend the $550 on title insurance.

Personally, I wouldn't buy title insurance unless my potential loss would be over $10,000.  And if I thought that there were a 26% probability that the seller couldn't convey good title, I wouldn't do business with that seller.

You are dealing with a bulk eBay seller.  The transaction should go smoothly.  JMHO


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 9, 2011)

Anyone going to bid on this one?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-WYNDHAM-KAU...50813853685?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3a65abaff5


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 9, 2011)

Kona Lovers said:


> Anyone going to bid on this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-WYNDHAM-KAU...50813853685?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3a65abaff5



It is deeded as Unit D-14 -- it is _*not*_ ocean front.

It may not be worth a dollar.  We shall see.


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2011)

Only units deeded in buildings F, G, or H are ocean front.  You cannot reserve an ocean front unit, unless you own one.  

Also, all the ocean front one bedroom units are deeded 1 bdm. TWO bath.  

1 Bdm. ONE bath units are not ocean front, even if deeded in F, G, or H - they are on the backside (non-ocean side) of the building.


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 9, 2011)

This link will take you to a map of the project that shows what DeniseM just posted.  The ocean front units in this project have extraordinary views; the remainder of the units are nothing special (except for the fact that they are on Kauai).

http://www.beachvillaskauai.com/kbv_map2.html


----------



## DaveNV (May 9, 2011)

I already posted this in #42 above, but apprently nobody is reading this thread:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Kauai-B...20694087716?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4aaadb7024

This auction is for unit F-11, a 2br in F building.  When the owner makes a reservation request, they can ask for a unit in G or H building, to maximize the view.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 9, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> 1 Bdm. ONE bath units are not ocean front, even if deeded in F, G, or H - they are on the backside (non-ocean side) of the building.




Denise, I'm sure you already know this, but to clarify:  H building has only 2br units.  There are no 1br units in that building.

Dave


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 9, 2011)

Thanks.  I didn't have a map of that handy and now I'll remember if it's not F, G or H, forget it.


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 9, 2011)

Dave, thanks for saying something.  I reviewed the PM you sent and refreshed my memory.  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Denise, I'm sure you already know this, but to clarify:  H building has only 2br units.  There are no 1br units in that building.
> 
> Dave



Good catch, Dave - you are correct and my wording was confusing.


----------



## DaveNV (May 9, 2011)

*Here's Another Oceanview Auction*

Here's another eBay auction for an Oceanview at KBV:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Kauai-Beach-RED...60779520706?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3cb7abb2c2

This is listed as a 1br 1ba, but the ad says the Unit Number is F-1.  If the unit truly is F-1, then it's a 1br 2ba unit, which IS an oceanview unit.  The ad also says free closing costs.  Not a bad deal for someone who wants it.

That means there are at least two oceanview units currently on eBay.  There may be others.  Are you people listening?   

Dave


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 10, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Here's another eBay auction for an Oceanview at KBV:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Kauai-Beach-RED...60779520706?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3cb7abb2c2
> 
> This is listed as a 1br 1ba, but the ad says the Unit Number is F-1.  If the unit truly is F-1, then it's a 1br 2ba unit, which IS an oceanview unit.  The ad also says free closing costs.  Not a bad deal for someone who wants it.
> 
> ...



Loud and clear, Dave.


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2011)

Did a Tugger get the 2br unit?  The auction ended with a winning bid of just $108.50.  Great price!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Kauai-B...20694087716?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4aaadb7024

Dave


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 10, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Did a Tugger get the 2br unit?  The auction ended with a winning bid of just $108.50.  Great price!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Kauai-B...20694087716?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4aaadb7024
> 
> Dave



   

I got that one.  I am so excited.....  Now the waiting to get all the paperwork done.  I will truely cheer, once it is complete.


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2011)

nygiants11991 said:


> I got that one.  I am so excited.....  Now the waiting to get all the paperwork done.  I will truely cheer, once it is complete.



Excellent!  Congratulations! You'll really enjoy owning there.

Dave


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 11, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Excellent!  Congratulations! You'll really enjoy owning there.
> 
> Dave



Dave

What do you own?  My DH & I are looking at all the different maps supplied by other Tuggers and were wondering how the view is from the ground floor?

We have a trip planned to Oahu & Maui in January of 2012 and now I am thinking of adding a couple days and finding a place to stay on Kauai to check out where I will be staying in 2013.

--Shanna


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2011)

Hi Shanna,

I own a 1br 2ba oceanview at KBV.  It's deeded as an F-building unit, but when I submit my reservation request I ask for a unit in G-building, (there are no 1br units in H-building), to take full advantage of the view.  I've never stayed in the actual unit I own.

The view from the ground floor of G or H building would be unobstructed, in terms of other buildings, but you may find the landscaping on the resort grounds might get in the way of the view of the water.  If you can handle stairs, the view from the upper floors will be better.

The attached image was taken from a second-floor 2br unit in H-building last November.

If you only need to spend a few days on Kauai, there are two options:  As an owner you can rent a unit right at KBV.  You'd have to ask what you can get.  Be sure to tell them at the desk that you're an owner - they try to be very accommodating when owners come to stay there.

The other choice would be the Kauai Beach hotel next door.  It's run by the Aqua hotel people, and they're doing a fantastic job.  You could easily walk over and tour the KBV property.  They used to be parts of the same facility, until the timeshares were sold off as a separate property.  But they're still connected to each other.  KBV guests can use the pools at the hotel, and hotel guests can use the tennis courts at KBV.

Dave


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 11, 2011)

Dave

Thanks for the input.

--Shanna


----------



## linsj (May 11, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> If you only need to spend a few days on Kauai, there are two options



A third option is to book a couple of nights or more with RCI points. I've done this by exchanging Hilton points through RCI for 2 or 3 nights in front of my week reservation. It was a better deal for me than the rental price at KBV and the hotel price next door.


----------



## bryanphunter (May 11, 2011)

nygiants11991 said:


> I got that one.  I am so excited.....  Now the waiting to get all the paperwork done.  I will truely cheer, once it is complete.



Since I got the other OF unit last week, it will be interesting to see who closes first.  I sent my signed / notarized deed to the closing company on Monday.

Congrats.... I would have liked an EOY myself.  You got a great price!


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2011)

linsj said:


> A third option is to book a couple of nights or more with RCI points. I've done this by exchanging Hilton points through RCI for 2 or 3 nights in front of my week reservation. It was a better deal for me than the rental price at KBV and the hotel price next door.



That's good to know.  Since I don't have RCI Points, that option isn't available to me.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2011)

bryanphunter said:


> Since I got the other OF unit last week, it will be interesting to see who closes first.  I sent my signed / notarized deed to the closing company on Monday.
> 
> Congrats.... I would have liked an EOY myself.  You got a great price!




You both will have a great time!  And for those who are still hunting, there is yet another eBay auction going on right now for a 1br 2ba oceanview unit.  http://cgi.ebay.com/Kauai-Beach-RED...60779520706?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3cb7abb2c2 

Dave


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 11, 2011)

Dave I saw that one, it is listed as a 1 bed 1 bath.  Is it your experience with the resort why your calling it a 1 bed 2 bath?

A couple quesitons I have for anyone who may know the answer:

Is the F11 an ocean view unit or ocean front?????

Does anyone know what the maintenance fees are for the 2 bedroom 2 bath or the 1 bedroom 2 bath?

How are maintenane fees paid on every other year usage?

Are usage years Jan - Dec?  That is how my Marriott is, but when I bought at the Imperial of Waikiki, the usage year is based on when the transaction finalizes.

Sorry for all the questions, I do appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## linsj (May 11, 2011)

nygiants11991 said:


> How are maintenane fees paid on every other year usage?
> 
> Are usage years Jan - Dec?



Paid every other year. 

Usage year is Jan-Dec.


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2011)

nygiants11991 said:


> Dave I saw that one, it is listed as a 1 bed 1 bath.  Is it your experience with the resort why your calling it a 1 bed 2 bath?
> 
> A couple quesitons I have for anyone who may know the answer:
> 
> ...



Exciting, isn't it?    You're already getting answers to some of these questions in your other thread, so I won't duplicate those.

The deal with KBV units is there are three view types:  Ocean View, Lagoon View, and Garden View.  (There aren't any units technically named "ocean front.")  The unit number on your deed determines what view type you own.  When you make your reservation, you will always get that view type.  So if you own Ocean view, you will always get ocean view.  The actual unit will float, depending on which day of the week you check in, and whether you request a certain unit or building when making your reservation.

The 2br units will be either Lagoon View (if in buildings A-E), or Ocean View (if in buildings F-H.)  Buildings G and H are full-on oceanfront, and building F is angled toward the ocean, but is partially blocked by G building.  When you make your reservation, you can request buildings G or H, which will give you the best ocean views.  If you visit the resort you'll see what I mean.

The listing for the 1br unit is wrong, if the unit is actually F-1.  (I own F-5, which is two floors directly above F-1.)  There are two types of 1br units at KBV:  A 1br 1ba and a 1br 2ba.  Technically speaking, none of the 1br 1ba units are oceanview because they are on the back of the building, away from the ocean.  But the 1br 2ba units in F or G building ARE ocean view, because they are on the side of the building that faces the ocean.  So if the listing is truly for unit F-1, I know for a fact it's ocean view, even if the Seller got the number of bathrooms wrong.  The caveat is all about the unit number on the deed.

Dave


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 14, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Here's another eBay auction for an Oceanview at KBV:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Kauai-Beach-RED...60779520706?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3cb7abb2c2
> 
> This is listed as a 1br 1ba, but the ad says the Unit Number is F-1.  If the unit truly is F-1, then it's a 1br 2ba unit, which IS an oceanview unit.  The ad also says free closing costs.  Not a bad deal for someone who wants it.
> 
> ...



My daughter got this one for $1....   

She gets the 2011 usage, the problem with that is, by the time the transfer finalizes, I am sure there will not be any availability. 

I told her to get the previous owner to reserve something in her name.  We are going to Oahu & Maui Jan of 2012 so she wouldn't be able to use the 11 usage, but she could at least bank it with a trading company.  She is brand new to timesharing and I dont' have much experience banking/trading, so any suggestions would be great.


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2011)

Wow!  You're having a great week! Congratulations to your daughter.  

I'm sending you a PM with some ideas about your reservation.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 18, 2011)

*Another oceanview at KBV!*

Here's another one.  This auction states it's unit F14, which is a 1br 2ba oceanview unit.  If the unit number is correct, then the ad is incorrect - it's not a 1br 1ba unit.  Keep in mind also that if you own oceanview, you can request ANY available oceanview, which includes building G as well.  It's a heck of a bargain waiting for the right bidder.  Hope a Tugger gets it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kauai-Beach-RED...60782938466?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3cb7dfd962

Dave


----------

